# ADSL Unlimited Traffic Allowance



## RugbyBoy (13 Jan 2009)

Hi,

There seem to be very few providers offering ADSL with Unlimited Traffic Allowance


Anybody got any recommedations?

TIA

RB


----------



## demoivre (13 Jan 2009)

allow you to go unlimited for an extra €5.99 per month. I have the 3mb package with a 12gb download limit which is ample for me at the moment. They also have a 7.6mb package with a 20gb download limit if that's any use to you - been with UTV since June 04 and generally quite happy with the service.


----------



## colm (13 Jan 2009)

Smart telecom allows unlimited traffic as standard. But note all providers have a fair usage clause in their T&Cs


----------



## RugbyBoy (14 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the info also got Chorus 
http://www.upc.ie/internet


----------

